# GOTTA LOVE Us Knicks fans!!!!



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

BOOING VESCEY AND CHEERING BARKLEY!!!


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah and I just hope you guys don't cause too much trouble.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They are causing way too much trouble. It's bad for the new players getting drafted to have people like that yelling and booing every other minute.:no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I know Layden SUCKS,but dont they realize that they just got DICE?!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly, they were acting retarded or something. Every time they talked about the Knicks, they booed.:no:


----------



## 76erPhan (Jun 25, 2002)

great fans eh?booing their home team


----------

